# prix ipad en Belgique



## jbvdhove (18 Mai 2010)

Mobistar a sorti ses prix pour iPad en Belgique :

http://offer.mobistar.be/fr/offre/internet/microsim?WT.mc_id=Em_Int_Psh_fr_internetmicrosim


----------



## xsteban (19 Mai 2010)

ça fait combien ??


----------



## jbvdhove (20 Mai 2010)

euh...?
j'imagine qu'en suivant le lien que j'ai filé, tu auras ta réponse...


----------

